# Rep Points. Keep them or Not?



## RowdyBrad (Jul 31, 2012)

After modifying the site with the Vet titles, there is a problem with the rep system and it drops points randomly.

Do you guys want to keep the reps even if they may be wrong or change, or do you want to get rid of them all together?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 31, 2012)

IMO if they keep messing up on their own ditch them and bring them back if we can solve the issue, seems to be connected to us adding custom mods to the site and kills the rep system somehow.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Id say keep them for now, but if they keep messing up, ditch them.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

Ha, mine are f'd up so ditchem.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 1, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me, people seem to know who everyone is and what they bring to the table anyways


----------



## 69nites (Aug 1, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Doesn't matter to me, people seem to know who everyone is and what they bring to the table anyways



Agreed.   .


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2012)

I like them...somewhat an incentive to provide accurate and useful info...

But it also needs to work....I'm with zeek and get some lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 1, 2012)

I like with lulu said if they work keep em if not fuck it!!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

cobras is bigger than mine


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Doesn't matter to me, people seem to know who everyone is and what they bring to the table anyways



Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2012)

Admin said yesterday he won't mess with it anymore so it won't screw up again.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Admin said yesterday he won't mess with it anymore so it won't screw up again.



There ya go.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Admin said yesterday he won't mess with it anymore so it won't screw up again.



oh so it was him the whole time eh lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine messed up, POB fixed them 2 days ago, then yesterday they were messed up again and still are. I'm down a bar an 100 points. They keep messing up. Take em off. 

I don't see it as an issue here YET, but I know on ology they were handed out for every agreeing post or lol on a post and were stupid. Then you have new people that see rep points and go off of that scale on who they take advice from. So now you have people with a ton of green bars that don't know the difference between thier head and thier ass that noobs listen too and get crappy advice from. Like I said, I don't see it here YET but as we grow it might become a problem.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Mine messed up, POB fixed them 2 days ago, then yesterday they were messed up again and still are. I'm down a bar an 100 points. They keep messing up. Take em off.
> 
> I don't see it as an issue here YET, but I know on ology they were handed out for every agreeing post or lol on a post and were stupid. Then you have new people that see rep points and go off of that scale on who they take advice from. So now you have people with a ton of green bars that don't know the difference between thier head and thier ass that noobs listen too and get crappy advice from. Like I said, I don't see it here YET but as we grow it might become a problem.



 that really is a solid point!

 Then POB fixing some but not all is another big problem! the whole balance of it is thrown out to crap!

 Do away with them or reset them all and don't anyone touch them!!


----------



## BigFella (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have any so I don't think anyone should have any.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2012)

IMO, yes.  keep em


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 1, 2012)

Its a good idea, but obviously if it doesn't work its stupid. So I guess it comes down to, can Admin or whoever make it work as intended?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

We don;t know if it can be made to work, tell you what lets try but since some were fixed and everyone else was not we need a solution to that!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> We don;t know if it can be made to work, tell you what lets try but since some were fixed and everyone else was not we need a solution to that!



I was fixed, for about 8 hours, now I'm not lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 1, 2012)

i dont know,i just had made it to 2 bars lol,now Im back to 1 lol.......doesnt really matter with me


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 2, 2012)

I dont care if the stay or go....just give me some cool shit to make me stand out and look like the baddest mother fucker around and I will shut up (


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont care if the stay or go....just give me some cool shit to make me stand out and look like the baddest mother fucker around and I will shut up (



You want them to send you 5 gallons of synthol?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 2, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> You want them to send you 5 gallons of synthol?



thats actually a bad ass idea colt....synthol doesnt effect spermatogenesis so I could actually get big again...why didnt I think about this before! :-?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> thats actually a bad ass idea colt....synthol doesnt effect spermatogenesis so I could actually get big again...why didnt I think about this before! :-?



Fuck then send me 2.5 gallons when you get it and let's knock some bitches up!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 14, 2012)

Scrap the rep points...










.....and give em to me


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 14, 2012)

why is mine so little when it's not even cold outside? I'm getting a complex.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 14, 2012)

I dont care about them.  I always thought it was just a status thing for the internet cool guys.  Hey look at me, I have internet points.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 14, 2012)

I say keep them. I worked hard to not have any yet so I don't want to have to start all over and do this hard work of nothing again. I am a look forward not back kind of guy. All these one days I have been here and to have to start from the beginning again might make life a little too hard for me. Man am I sad now.


----------

